

In Hypercompetitive South Korea, Pressures Mount on Young Pupils - ck2
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/education/jan-june11/koreaschools_01-21.html

======
ck2
Hmm, apparently HN is auto-titling submissions now?

Anyway, saw this on PBS tonight and wow, they are hyper about education.

Somewhere between their extreme and the USA's low, has to be a better
solution.

Also see this earlier coverage:
[http://www.pbs.org/newshour/extra/speakout/world/jan-
june11/...](http://www.pbs.org/newshour/extra/speakout/world/jan-
june11/skoreaeducation_01-19.html)

